# Windows Tints for CC?



## DJbuddyPL (Sep 1, 2009)

Has anybody tinted ther windows yet? if yea what %? I live in Pa and its totally not allowed here no matter %, but ive see ppl drive with them on all the time, i guess if it aint too dark cops will not bother you. And how much is the avg price for tints for a cc?


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Windows Tints for CC? (DJbuddyPL)*

My father just got 35% tints on his CC. They look great, wish I had a pic. He had the guy start with 20% and he thought it was too dark on his White Gold CC


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Windows Tints for CC? (DJbuddyPL)*

I was quoted about $375 from Ziebart here in Illinois for 35% tints which is the legal max here. Haven't decided to pull the trigger on this as yet. Plenty of car pics and threads on tints here too.


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Windows Tints for CC? (Costy)*

I have someone in line that will complete the work for $200 and his work is killer. $375 for the CC is a bit much. It is a very easy car to tint.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Windows Tints for CC? (juvefan20)*

That's good to know, I'll use that!


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

5% $150... I do know the owner of the shop. $250 is the norm at his shop...


----------



## jsonc78 (May 2, 2004)

35% on my brothers cc with 3m high performance. Black on black so it looks a lot darker with the interior. $215. Just make sure they open the doors and close the windows fully via the adjustment screw on the door. Some tinting companies unfamiliar with the window operation will often overlook that feature...


----------



## trikstir99 (Nov 9, 2001)

*Re: (jsonc78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsonc78* »_Just make sure they open the doors and close the windows fully via the adjustment screw on the door. Some tinting companies unfamiliar with the window operation will often overlook that feature...


What do you mean by this?


----------



## WidebodyQ (Apr 20, 2007)

How is tinting the rear windshield? The angle and height of it makes it look difficult which will bring up the cost I think


----------



## SellySel (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: (WidebodyQ)*

I know a guy here who does some kick a$$ work....20% cost me $165. Windows were not a problem...he "teased" the latches and started tinting...rear window is done with one piece, beautiful cut around the rear brake light.


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Just had mine done last week. 35% on the sides, 20% on the rear. Looks like a new car!


----------



## blackbearCC (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Windows Tints for CC? (DJbuddyPL)*

So - is today's tint better than the crap you see on older cars, or will the windows tinted today look like crap in 4 years?
Are there special precautions you need to take with tinting?


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

OP you are kind of new here so Ill let it slide but next time try searching, there is an entire thread about tint with plenty of pics posted in it. 
Tint thread click here 
Black bear, yes tint has come a long way, fading and peeling havent been issues for about 10 years though when done professionally.


----------



## Tee Why (Dec 3, 2009)

I had mine tinted by Pro Tint in San Gabriel Valley in CA. They had 4 grades of tint, 4 being darkest to 1 being lightest. I picked 3 for the back and 2's for the front/side windows. I'm not into having dark windows, just keeping out the sun a bit so in retrospect, I wish I had picked no. 2's all around so it's easier to see out at night.
New tints come in carbon and metal and do not turn that purple that old dye based tints do. Also avoid ammonia based window cleaners for the windows to prevent the bubbling. Most window cleaners for car windows don't have it and state safe for tinted windows as well.


----------



## PhantomX2K (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow you guys pay a fortune to tint I paid $110 with a lifetime warranty, and Yes the CC is a bit of a pain to tint. The back window is a pain in the ass and of course the windows index when you open the doors so they have to accomodate that as well.


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Windows Tints for CC? (blackbearCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackbearCC* »_
Are there special precautions you need to take with tinting?

Don't use window cleaner containing vinegar is what the dealer told me.


----------



## cormpilac (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Windows Tints for CC? (DJbuddyPL)*

This is my CC with 15% all around


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: Windows Tints for CC? (cormpilac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cormpilac* »_This is my CC with 15% all around 

Looks good, but if you drive to Florida this winter, they'll probably pull you over.


----------



## ISMELLRICE2 (Dec 8, 2009)

5% all around got it done in ft myers fl by tint connection for $155 cash...they are great guys to deal with and have not been pulled over yet lol


----------



## ChrisArmoun (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Windows Tints for CC? (Costy)*

$375 for tint is a ripoff. I paid $180 for 35% including a visor up front with an unrestricted lifetime warranty from Darkside in Timonium. Great work, and when my car was broken into they replaced the tint for me no charge


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Windows Tints for CC? (ChrisArmoun)*

I think I'm starting to get the message on this and that message is we need more competition in this very small market I live in! Thanks!


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: Windows Tints for CC? (Costy)*

here in FL $150 gets it done w Lumnar film. 
Here is mine with legal 35% on all windows but the windshield:


----------



## blackbearCC (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: Windows Tints for CC? (RafaGolfBr)*

Is there a 'best' or 'gold standard' film brand to look for?
Anyone have suggestions for places in Cincinnati to have it installed?


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Windows Tints for CC? (RafaGolfBr)*

That looks sweet Rafa, and exacty what I want, just got to find the right price here in my town. Looks like you sure did! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (ISMELLRICE2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ISMELLRICE2* »_5% all around got it done in ft myers fl by tint connection for $155 cash...they are great guys to deal with and have not been pulled over yet lol

Did they make you sign a waiver?
The VW dealer told me I'd have to sign one if I went any darker than 30%.


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Windows Tints for CC? (RafaGolfBr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafaGolfBr* »_here in FL $150 gets it done w Lumnar film. 
Here is mine with legal 35% on all windows but the windshield:

I think that Legal is actually 15% on rear windows and 28% (30% to round up) on passenger/driver's side in the State of FL. I did 15% all the way around and never have any problems with the PO-LICE








Here is a pic of my tint awhile back. Tint is Llumar 15%


----------



## skinsfan82 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Windows Tints for CC? (G-ReaL)*

I just put tint on mine this past week. I went with 20%. It is perfect. I've had 5% and 35% on previous cars I've owned. 35% was too light in my opinion, and 5%...well it was awesome but you couldn't see at night and it attracted a lot of attention from police. 
Here are a few pics:
























_Modified by skinsfan82 at 5:31 PM 12-26-2009_


_Modified by skinsfan82 at 5:33 PM 12-26-2009_


----------



## GCP561BR (Mar 19, 2009)

15% Lumnar in South Florida. Dont short change yourself by going to light. 15% is perfect.


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

I will be doing 35% on all but the windshield. Nothing is legal on the front windows in Michigan but I have 20% on the back 3 and 35% on the front 2 on my GTI and have been called out twice for it in over 3 years. Both times the officer asked me to get it removed. I did not.
I know someone who will be doing the job for $100 but I paid $280 for my GTI 3 years ago before I had this connection. 


_Modified by 06TornadoGTIPete at 9:12 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh, and it is "window TINT". It is singular because it is either all or none. You don't just tint 1 window.


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_Oh, and it is "window TINT". It is singular because it is either all or none. You don't just tint 1 window.

thank you!. There isnt much I get irritated with, but for some reason when people say window "Tints", that sh*t irritates me. People continue to say Tints, and it is indeed window "TINT" and thats it. It would be awesome if people would get it right.

anyways, I have 5% tint on all windows and paid $150. I know the guy who works for a local shop so he just does it as a side job at his house.


----------



## SlowVRT (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: (PhatazzMkIVJetta)*

TINT


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Haha I love every forum has their own pet peeves. Not for nothing until i started posting here I would always say tints. I understand this isn't grammatically correct, but hey, everyone I know IRL says tints, so when in Rome right?
Anyway got my windows tinted by the cheapest guy i could find because he offered lifetime warranty. First cold snap of the year, three of them peeled off. I am pissed. Also I can't say this for sure, but I think he took my car for a joy ride.


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (06TornadoGTIPete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06TornadoGTIPete* »_Oh, and it is "window TINT". It is singular because it is either all or none. You don't just tint 1 window.

Not sure if I agree. The dealer offered me a 30% tint and a 5% tint, but needed me to sign a waiver if I chose the 5%. Those are two tints.
Some cars get the back windows tinted darker than the front -- two tints to please the police.


_Modified by torpeau at 3:34 PM 12-30-2009_


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (torpeau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torpeau* »_
Not sure if I agree. The dealer offered me a 30% tint and a 5% tint, but needed me to sign a waiver if I chose the 5%. Those are two tints.

A tint is a small amount of color. We all can agree....
Black has many different shades and tints but you only have one "TINT" job on your car. "Tints" refers to the shade and "Tint" refers to the action of application.


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

Normally I choose 35% in all of the windows plus 50% in the windshield on purpose, as that combo hides the fact that the front windshield is also tinted. The air conditioning works much better once all the windows are tinted and visibility is unaffected at night or raining. Actually, I would say that it is sharper at night as glare is reduced considerably.
In 19 years no police have stopped me for tinted windshield in 4 states.


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

*Re: (M3Tech)*

You should be safe since 30% is the max in FL according to my dealer.
Not too many years ago, there was in lot in the press about police being afraid to walk up to a stopped car that had its windows tinted too dark.


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (torpeau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torpeau* »_You should be safe since 30% is the max in FL according to my dealer.
Not too many years ago, there was in lot in the press about police being afraid to walk up to a stopped car that had its windows tinted too dark.

Your right it is 30% in FL on the front driver and passenger side. The Back windows can be 15% legally in FL. Just asked my cousin who is a Sheriff for the information. Just thought i would share my .02


----------



## kromicacid (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Windows Tints for CC? (torpeau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torpeau* »_


blackbearCC said:


> Are there special precautions you need to take with tinting?
> Don't use window cleaner containing vinegar is what the dealer told me.






blackbearCC said:


> Actually DO NOT use anything with ammonia. That is what turns the tint purplish... USE vinegar windex, or a simple vinegar/water solution.
> 
> 
> 
> _Modified by kromicacid at 8:42 AM 12-31-2009_


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Windows Tints for CC? (kromicacid)*

TINTS


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (torpeau)*


_Quote, originally posted by *torpeau* »_
Not sure if I agree. The dealer offered me a 30% tint and a 5% tint, but needed me to sign a waiver if I chose the 5%. Those are two tints.
Some cars get the back windows tinted darker than the front -- two tints to please the police.


No no no, technically, and grammatically correct, that would be "two different shades of tint"

NOT "2 shades of tints"

but anyways its new years, time to have a cold one


----------

